# UST Projector Total Confusion



## Jimmy2Shoes (Jan 25, 2021)

Hi,

I am in the middle of planning my mini home theater. It's been a long time since I personally owned a projector so I have been spending hours online checking out reviews and such.
In the end it came down to two projectors

1) Optoma P2
2) Epson LS 500

So I thought that's grand I think I will be happy with either of these two projectors until I came upon this website.

GUIDE D’ACHAT 2020 VIDEOPROJECTEURS UST 4K – – Le Blog de PHC –

I knew that the VAVA existed but I had no idea that there was so much more UST projectors on the market at the same price as the P2 but seems to offer more in terms of PQ. Like this one
CHIQ V8S 4K UHD LASER ULTRA SHORT THROW PROJECTOR
This projector seems to much better than the P2 for the same price

So I am at a bit of a loss at the moment at what to do. So with the P2 where I know I will get a good warranty and service. Go with the other brands like above that could be more difficult for after sales service.

My setup will be for dark room viewing as I have a Oled in the other room for daytime and casual use. This is for purely the Cinema experience so black levels with good contrast ratio would be a high priority. I know it won't be OLED but that's fine. Smooth 24p motion is also high on the list as well. Don't care much for gaming or input lag. Even HDR is not big on my list SDR makes up 80% of my movie content.

It has to be a UST projector as I want to have the room set up in a way that it doesn't look like a home cinema during the day as I will be using it as a recording studio. So it will be a covert style setup. Well as much as I can 🤣 there will be 2xPB3000's going in and quality speakers which I have already.

The projector is the missing piece in the jigsaw

Thanks in advance

Jim


----------

